# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  پشت کنکوری هاچه جوری بایدثبت نام کنن ؟خواهشن راهنمایی

## alilovegham

من امسال پشت کنکوری ام اما نمیدونم باید دوباره کدسوابق تحصیلی را بگیرم یا همون کدپارسالا استفاده کنم ؟ دوستانی ک میدونن بگن خواهشن

----------


## elm10

داداش همون پارسالا رو باید وارد  کنی + معدل کل پیش که در گواهی پایان دوره پیش دانشگاهی ذکر شده.اگر کد سوابق تحصیلیت رو  نداری برو به قسمت کارنامه اولیه سایت سنجش مشخصات خودتو بزن که کارنامه ات بیاد، بعد روی مشاهده سوابق تحصیلی کلیک کن یه جا کد سوابق تحصیلیت رو نوشته.زمان ثبت نام هم ۱۹ بهمن تا ۲۸ بهمن که احتمال تمدید شدنش هم هست در سایت سنجش.

----------


## ata.beheshti

این ترمیم معدل خرداد اجرا شه پس چجوری کد جدید وارد میکنیم؟از ثبت نام که میگذره اونموقع!

----------


## khaan

آموزش پرورش خودش قراره نمره هایی که به سازمان سنجش فرستاده رو مجدد ویرایش کنه و سازمان سنجش هم نمره های جدید رو قرار بده. نگران نباشین.

----------


## hrm333

ما همچنان منتظر سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهیمون هستیم
پس کی اطلاعات وارد سایت میشه؟

----------


## alilovegham

بچه ها من منظورم اینه ک لازم نیست مثلأ فردا برم کافی نت و دوباره کدسوابق تحصیلی را واردکنم؟ کیا پارسال پشت کنکور بودن پارسال چیکا کردین . بگین چون زیاد استرس دارم میترسم ی وقت زمانش بگذره و کل زحمات امسالم بره ب باد لطفأ راهنمایی کنید !

----------


## alilovegham

یکی جواب بده ! الان تکلیف چیه باید از همون کد ثوابق تحصیلی پارسال استفاده کنم یا باید دوباره ثوابق را ثبت کنم ؟چون تو سایت دیدم نوشته ما اطلاعات را تا 10بهمن ب سازمان سنجش ارسال میکنیم !

----------


## Ultra

> من امسال پشت کنکوری ام اما نمیدونم باید دوباره کدسوابق تحصیلی را بگیرم یا همون کدپارسالا استفاده کنم ؟ دوستانی ک میدونن بگن خواهشن


جدید باید بگیری

من دوباره گرفتم بهش اضافه شده بود و با سال پیش متفاوت

----------


## alilovegham

> جدید باید بگیریمن دوباره گرفتم بهش اضافه شده بود و با سال پیش متفاوت


تاکی وقت هست ک برم جدیدشو بگیرم ؟

----------


## Ultra

> تاکی وقت هست ک برم جدیدشو بگیرم ؟


نمیدونم ولی نگران نباش

چون تا ثبت نام کنکور خیلی وقت هست

----------


## alilovegham

آغا من رفتم دفترچه راهنما کنکور پارسالارو خوندم این جور ک نوشته بود تا آخرین روز مهلت ثبت نام کنکور براثبت سوابق تحصیلی وقت هست

----------


## alipha_76

من دیروز رفتم کد سوابقو گرفتم فقط یه عدد اخرش اصافه شده بقیش همون پارسالیم بود

----------


## hrm333

> من دیروز رفتم کد سوابقو گرفتم فقط یه عدد اخرش اصافه شده بقیش همون پارسالیم بود


سوابق پیش چطور؟

----------


## امیر ارسلان

من الان اطلاعات مربوط به پارسالمو تو سایتوزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی زدم و کارنامه سوم و کدش برام اومد
دیگه مشکلی نیست؟

----------


## امیر ارسلان

دوستان من مشکلم حل شد 
با همون اطلاعاتی که پارسال وارد کرده بودم (منظورم کد دانش آموزی و غیره هستش) تونستم نمرات پیشمم تایید کنم و کدشو بگیرم

----------


## fafa.Mmr

کد مقطع را چی باید بزنیم

----------


## Ultra

> کد مقطع را چی باید بزنیم


کد مقطع نیست
کد منطقه هست

یه کد چهار رقمی که دو رقم اولش مربوط به شهری هست که سال سوم اونجا دیچلم گرفتین
و دو رقم بعد مربوط به مناطق آموزش و پرورش که توی اون منطقه سوم رو گذروندید

----------


## fafa.Mmr

> کد مقطع نیست
> کد منطقه هست
> 
> یه کد چهار رقمی که دو رقم اولش مربوط به شهری هست که سال سوم اونجا دیچلم گرفتین
> و دو رقم بعد مربوط به مناطق آموزش و پرورش که توی اون منطقه سوم رو گذروندید


نه ببین نوشته کدمقطع دبیرستان پیش دانشگاهی من فارغ التحصیلم زدم پیش دانشگاهی میگه اشتباهه چکارکنم

----------


## masoud9033

تو رو خدا منو راهنمایی کنید  پشت کنکوری ریاضی هستم رفتم تو سایت سوابق تحصیلی کد دانش اموزی و مشخصات رو زدم در قسمت کد مقطع متوسطه رو انتخاب کردم و رفت داخل و کد سوابق تحصیلیم همون بود فقط یه رقم به اخرش اضافه شده بود ولی وقتی روی کد مقطع پیش دانشگاهی میزنم چیزی نمیاد و منم از قسمت درخواست نوشتم که سوابق پیش دانشگاهیم نیست و یه کد پیگیری بهم داد که الان هر چی در قسمت پیگیری درخواست میزنم هنوز رسیدگی نشده لطفا راهنماییم کنید چیکر کنم کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی از کجا بیارم

----------


## Ultra

> نه ببین نوشته کدمقطع دبیرستان پیش دانشگاهی من فارغ التحصیلم زدم پیش دانشگاهی میگه اشتباهه چکارکنم


شما سوم رو بگیر

مثل اینکه هنوز پیش دانشگاهی رو نذاشتن رو سایت

نمیدونم میخوان چیکار کنن

اونهایی هم که الان سال آخرن
امتحاناتشون توی خرداد ماه هست
احتمالا قبل کنکور سایت دوباره باز بشه واسه گرفتن کد پیش دانشگاهی
@*masoud9033*

----------


## masoud9033

کد سومم همون پارسالی بود فقط یه 5 به اخرش اضاف شده بود ولی پیش دانشگاهی نیست و میزنه اشتباه است

----------


## fafa.Mmr

> شما سوم رو بگیر
> 
> مثل اینکه هنوز پیش دانشگاهی رو نذاشتن رو سایت
> 
> نمیدونم میخوان چیکار کنن
> 
> اونهایی هم که الان سال آخرن
> امتحاناتشون توی خرداد ماه هست
> احتمالا قبل کنکور سایت دوباره باز بشه واسه گرفتن کد پیش دانشگاهی
> @*masoud9033*


ممنون مثل این که حق باشماست

----------


## masoud9033

من الان دوباره امتحان کردم مثل اینکه برا پیش گذاشتن تایید کردم کد هم بهم  داد مشکلم حل شد

----------


## امیر ارسلان

واس من پیشو زدن :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Ultra

*به اطلاع داوطلبان گرامی  می رساند  با توجه به هماهنگی به عمل آمده با سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ،اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی دوره متوسطه و پیش دانشگاهی موجود در سامانه، دهم بهمن ماه 94  جهت اعمال در سامانه ثبت نام کنکور سراسری به سازمان سنجش تحويل خواهد شد .* *سوابق تحصیلی  دانش آموزانی که در سال جاری در دوره پیش دانشگاهی در حال تحصیل هستند و هنوز فارغ التحصیل  نشده اند جهت تایید در آخر خرداد 95 در معرض داوطلبان قرارداده خواهد شد و در نیمه اول تیرماه به سازمان سنجش ارائه می شود.*

----------


## Ultra

> من الان دوباره امتحان کردم مثل اینکه برا پیش گذاشتن تایید کردم کد هم بهم  داد مشکلم حل شد


واسه منو بعضی از دوستان هنوز نیومده

----------


## dow

شانس رو نیگا تو دینی یادم رفت اسمم رو بنویسم 2 نمره کم کردن عجبا  :Yahoo (113):  عدم تایید بزنم چیکار میکنن؟ :Yahoo (112):

----------


## zahra_sba

ممنون دوستان  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## a.z.s

> شانس رو نیگا تو دینی یادم رفت اسمم رو بنویسم 2 نمره کم کردن عجبا  عدم تایید بزنم چیکار میکنن؟


تایید نکنی ها برو اعتراض بزن بعد برو آموزش پرورش منطقه بگو درستش کنن

----------


## dow

> تایید نکنی ها برو اعتراض بزن بعد برو آموزش پرورش منطقه بگو درستش کنن


واقعا جواب میده ؟ اعتراض بزنم مثل سنجش 99٪ میگن مشکلی نبود؟ (مال پیش هست نمره)

----------


## a.z.s

> واقعا جواب میده ؟ اعتراض بزنم مثل سنجش 99٪ میگن مشکلی نبود


حتما جواب میدن
برو آموزش پرورش بهت میگن چیکار کنی
تو تایید نکن
واسه تایید وقت زیاده 
اول برو بگو درستش کنن بعد  برو تاییدش کن

----------


## dow

> حتما جواب میدن
> برو آموزش پرورش بهت میگن چیکار کنی
> تو تایید نکن
> واسه تایید وقت زیاده 
> اول برو بگو درستش کنن بعد  برو تاییدش کن


تو توضیحات عدم تایید چی بزنم ؟ خدا رو خوش بیاد اینا هم رحمی کنن

----------


## a.z.s

> تو توضیحات عدم تایید چی بزنم ؟ خدا رو خوش بیاد اینا هم رحمی کنن


بگو نمره درست درج نشده دیگه مگه نمیگی 2 نمره کم کردن

----------


## alilovegham

بچه ها ب نظرون عصری برم کافی نت یا صب ؟؟تا کی وقت هست؟

----------


## dow

> بگو نمره درست درج نشده دیگه مگه نمیگی 2 نمره کم کردن


شورش رو دراوردن اونا که میدونن ورقه کیه این 2 نمره کم کردنشون چه کاریه اخه

----------


## a.z.s

> بچه ها ب نظرون عصری برم کافی نت یا صب ؟؟تا کی وقت هست؟


تازمان ثبت نام کنکور
اونجا فقط بهت یه کد میدن که هنگام ثبت نام واردش کنی الان برو ببین اشتباهی چیزی نداشته باشه

----------


## a.z.s

> شورش رو دراوردن اونا که میدونن ورقه کیه این 2 نمره کم کردنشون چه کاریه اخه


برو اداره ایشالله درست میشه

----------


## alilovegham

مدارک چی ببرم همون کارنامه پیش کافیه ؟

----------


## dow

> برو اداره ایشالله درست میشه


اعتراض رو زدم.
مال پیش دانشگاهی هست  تاثیرش فعلا مثبت هست.

----------


## alilovegham

بابا اعتراض ب درد چی میخوره اینا الکیه من خودم زیست پارسال شدم 12

----------


## alilovegham

سه شنبه برم اشکالی نداره ؟

----------


## alilovegham

من دوستم با زیست سوم وپیش 13و ریاضی 15 پرستاری قبول شد بقیه نمره هاشم زیاد بالا نبود

----------


## alilovegham

چرا کسی جواب نداد ؟ مدارک چی ببرم ؟

----------


## alilovegham

منم رفتم گرفتم فقط ی عدد بهش اضافه شده بود

----------


## comet97

بالاخره هر دوتا رو گرفتم.کی گفته کد سوم همون کد پارساله؟مال من یه عدد اخرش اضافه شده بود

----------


## alilovegham

چرا دوتا مگه فقط نمرات پیش را تأیید نکردی؟

----------


## comet97

> چرا دوتا مگه فقط نمرات پیش را تأیید نکردی؟


چرا فقط پیشو تایید کردم.ولی کد سوم هم تغییر کرده بود

----------


## Ultra

> چرا کسی جواب نداد ؟ مدارک چی ببرم ؟


کد منطقه محل تحصیلت توس سال سوم و چهارم
و کد دانش آموزی

----------


## alilovegham

> بالاخره هر دوتا رو گرفتم.کی گفته کد سوم همون کد پارساله؟مال من یه عدد اخرش اضافه شده بود


من فقط چهارتا درس پیش دانشگاهی را برام تأیید کرد گفت پارسالی ها خودشون ذخیره شدن

----------


## alilovegham

> بالاخره هر دوتا رو گرفتم.کی گفته کد سوم همون کد پارساله؟مال من یه عدد اخرش اضافه شده بود


من فقط چهارتا درس پیش دانشگاهی را برام تأیید کرد گفت پارسالی ها خودشون ذخیره شدن . توچیکا کردی؟

----------


## alilovegham

مگه سوم هم کدش جداست؟

----------


## Trance

آقا راهنمایی کنید.
من مشخصات دادم کد پیش رو گرفتم ولی کد سوم میزنم میگه ثبت نشده!!

کنکور با همین کد پیش ثبت نام می کنیم؟ یا کد سوم هم لازمه بگیرم؟؟

----------


## alilovegham

الان کد سوم و پیش جداست براشما یا یکی هست؟

----------


## Ultra

> من فقط چهارتا درس پیش دانشگاهی را برام تأیید کرد گفت پارسالی ها خودشون ذخیره شدن


خب پیش چهار تا درس فقط نهاییه دیگه
که فقط همونا تاثیر دارن

واسه سوم هم باید دوباره بگیری
چون بهش اضافه شده

----------


## alilovegham

> آقا راهنمایی کنید.من مشخصات دادم کد پیش رو گرفتم ولی کد سوم میزنم میگه ثبت نشده!!کنکور با همین کد پیش ثبت نام می کنیم؟ یا کد سوم هم لازمه بگیرم؟؟


منم رفتم کافی نت فقط پیش را تأیید کرد و سوم گفت قبلأ تأیید شده کدش الان یکی هست

----------


## Trance

> منم رفتم کافی نت فقط پیش را تأیید کرد و سوم گفت قبلأ تأیید شده کدش الان یکی هست


پس جای نگرانی واسه من نیست دیگه؟ آخه واسه سوم میزنم میگه اطلاعات شما یافت نشد! حتماً تایید کردن بعد حذف کردن اینطور نیست؟

----------


## alilovegham

نمیدونم والا ازبقیه بپرس من سوم را نزدم

----------


## Trance

عجیبه.مال خیلیا سوم دارن پیش نمیده مال من برعکسه پیشو داد سوم نداره!

----------


## Trance

آقا مشکل حل شد! از دستِ این خل بازیِ من! کد منطقه های سوم و پیش فرق می کرد عوض کردم آورد. شرمنده تاپیکم اسپم بارون کردم.

بریم بخونیم قبول شیم.

----------


## alilovegham

> آقا مشکل حل شد! از دستِ این خل بازیِ من! کد منطقه های سوم و پیش فرق می کرد عوض کردم آورد. شرمنده تاپیکم اسپم بارون کردم.بریم بخونیم قبول شیم.


آقا با این حرفت ماروهم حیرون کردی . من الکی باز با ماشین رفتم کافی نت . اطلاعات رو زد .مشخصات را دیدم اما کدش همون بود !

----------


## alilovegham

دوستان ی کلام خطم کلام باید برید کافی نت ودرسای پیشو تأیید کنید و بعدش همون کد پارسالو +ی عدد جدید آخرش میده . تموم شدو رفت من امروز ب خاطر این کار حیرون شدم الانم نمیدونم برم بخونم یا استراحت کنم !

----------


## Amirhesam7

> دوستان ی کلام خطم کلام باید برید کافی نت ودرسای پیشو تأیید کنید و بعدش همون کد پارسالو +ی عدد جدید آخرش میده . تموم شدو رفت من امروز ب خاطر این کار حیرون شدم الانم نمیدونم برم بخونم یا استراحت کنم !


اولا چرا کافی نت ؟ خب شما پس چطوری الان انلاینی اما میری کافی نت 
دوما برا من پیش نمیاد هر کاری میکنم  اما سوم میاد ؛ چکار کنم ؟

----------


## alilovegham

> اولا چرا کافی نت ؟ خب شما پس چطوری الان انلاینی اما میری کافی نت دوما برا من پیش نمیاد هر کاری میکنم  اما سوم میاد ؛ چکار کنم ؟


من با گوشی آنلاین میشم . والا نمیدونم این کافی نتی من رفتم خودش کدشهرو این چیزارو داشت . خودش زد منم زیاد ب نمرات توجه نکردم فقط زیست و فیزیکو نگا کردم گفتم درسته تأیید کن

----------


## comet97

> من فقط چهارتا درس پیش دانشگاهی را برام تأیید کرد گفت پارسالی ها خودشون ذخیره شدن . توچیکا کردی؟


خب نمرات پیش دانشگاهی همون 4تا رو تایید کردم کدو گرفتم.نمرات سوم هم همون پارسال تایید کرده بودم امسال که رفتم نیازی به تایید نداشت فقط کد سوم تغییر کرده بود و یه عدد به اخرش اضافه شده بود.

----------


## mhnz

> خب نمرات پیش دانشگاهی همون 4تا رو تایید کردم کدو گرفتم.نمرات سوم هم همون پارسال تایید کرده بودم امسال که رفتم نیازی به تایید نداشت فقط کد سوم تغییر کرده بود و یه عدد به اخرش اضافه شده بود.



چطوووووووووریییی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ پس چرا برا من نمیشههههههههههههه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (19):   :Yahoo (19):   :Y (455):  :Y (455):

----------


## mhnz

تایید شد!!!!!!! آخـــــــــــــــی!!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## comet97

> چطوووووووووریییی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ پس چرا برا من نمیشههههههههههههه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مشکلت کجاس؟اگه پیش رو میگی که حتما نمرات پیشت هنوز وارد نشده .چون مال منم تا چند روز پیش نبود.

----------


## comet97

> تایید شد!!!!!!! آخـــــــــــــــی!!


من این یکی پستتو ندیدم.خب خداروشکر :Yahoo (16):

----------


## nurse1997

مگه الان زمان ثبتنام کنکوره؟؟؟

----------


## Ultra

> مگه الان زمان ثبتنام کنکوره؟؟؟


الان سایت واسه گرفتن کد دیپلم باز شده
که واسه ثبت نام کنکور توی بهمن ماه نیاز هست

----------


## Taha19

دوستان ی سوال ... تاریخ تولد من تو اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی سوم ی علت اشتباه دفتردار مدرسمون ی چیزیه و در سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی ی چیز دیگه ب نظرتون مشکلی ایجاد میکنه واسم ؟؟؟؟... از چند نفر پرسیدم گفت مهم نیست اونکه مهمه فقط اطلاعاتی هسش ک زمان تبت نام کنکور میدم ب نظر شما چی اشکال داره ؟؟؟

----------


## nurse1997

> الان سایت واسه گرفتن کد دیپلم باز شده
> که واسه ثبت نام کنکور توی بهمن ماه نیاز هست


مال فارغ التحصیلاهستش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟کد دیپلم مگه همون پارسالی رو نباید بزنیم؟؟؟؟؟تاکی مهلت داریم کد دیپلم بگیریم؟؟؟

----------


## nurse1997

مدرسه کد دیپلم بهمون نمیده؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ultra

> مال فارغ التحصیلاهستش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟کد دیپلم مگه همون پارسالی رو نباید بزنیم؟؟؟؟؟تاکی مهلت داریم کد دیپلم بگیریم؟؟؟


با کد سال پیش متفاوته
در ضمن واسه پیش دانشگاهی هم باید بگیری

هنوز تاریخی واسه بسته شدن سایت اعلام نشده

----------


## Ultra

> مدرسه کد دیپلم بهمون نمیده؟؟؟؟


مدرسه نه نمیده
 شما باید خودت بگیری
اگر الان پیش هستی باید واسه سوم بگیری

اگر فارغ التحصیل هستی هم سوم هم پیش

----------


## nurse1997

> مدرسه نه نمیده
>  شما باید خودت بگیری
> اگر الان پیش هستی باید واسه سوم بگیری
> 
> اگر فارغ التحصیل هستی هم سوم هم پیش


من سایت سنجش رو زیرورو کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم!!!!!!!میشه لینکشو بذارین؟؟؟؟
راستی موقع ثبتنام کنکور ی فرمی هست ک باید پر کنیم...میشه عکس اون فرم رو بذارین تا بدونم چه چیزایی لازمه تا داشته باشیم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nurse1997

> مدرسه نه نمیده
>  شما باید خودت بگیری
> اگر الان پیش هستی باید واسه سوم بگیری
> 
> اگر فارغ التحصیل هستی هم سوم هم پیش


من سایت سنجش رو زیرورو کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم!!!!!!!میشه لینکشو بذارین؟؟؟؟
راستی موقع ثبتنام کنکور ی فرمی هست ک باید پر کنیم...میشه عکس اون فرم رو بذارین تا بدونم چه چیزایی لازمه تا داشته باشیم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nurse1997

راستی من پارسال ینی سال چهارمم هم ترم اول هم ترم دوم زمینمو۱۴شدم....وقتی هم کا نامه نوبت اول و دوممو از مدرسه گرفتم روش ماژیک قرمز کشیده بودن.......امتحانات ترم دوم سال چهارم بالای ده قبولیم دیگه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ultra

> من سایت سنجش رو زیرورو کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم!!!!!!!میشه لینکشو بذارین؟؟؟؟
> راستی موقع ثبتنام کنکور ی فرمی هست ک باید پر کنیم...میشه عکس اون فرم رو بذارین تا بدونم چه چیزایی لازمه تا داشته باشیم؟؟؟؟؟


www.dipcode.medu.ir

----------


## Ultra

> راستی من پارسال ینی سال چهارمم هم ترم اول هم ترم دوم زمینمو۱۴شدم....وقتی هم کا نامه نوبت اول و دوممو از مدرسه گرفتم روش ماژیک قرمز کشیده بودن.......امتحانات ترم دوم سال چهارم بالای ده قبولیم دیگه؟؟؟؟؟؟


بله باید میانگین نمرات سال به ده برسه

البته فکر کنم تو مدارس تیزهوشان بالاتر هست

درباره اون صفحه هم اگر میخوای دفترچه کنکور سال پیش رو از توی سایت سنجش بردار
صفحه آخر دفترچه اون صفحه هست

اگر عجله نداری صبر کن یه ماه دیگه تا دفترچه کنکور امسال بیاد

----------


## Arian_GNTC

داستان چیه رفقا؟
من الان رفتم تو سایت اطلاعاتمو زدم و کد سوابق تحصیلی رو بهم داد(پارسال کنکور دادم،امسال سال دومم)
الان مشکلی نداره؟کد دیگه ای لازم نیست؟

----------


## amin firoozniya

وارد صفحه كه شدم ديدم زبان فارسي چهارم 15 خيلي تو چشم مياد . در حالي كه معدل نهايي ام 19.60 و معارف و زيست و فيزيك چهارم 19 شدم . ما واقعا خيلي بدشانسيم پارسال تو اوج خوندن جمع بندي كنكور  نهايي ها رو گذاشتن و بعد از اون كنكور افتضاح و ظرفيت هاي افتضاح تر. حالا اومدن چهارم رو تاثير دادن هر چن مثبت ولي خوب اگه نمرهامون بهتر بود تاثير مثبت داشت . اي خدا :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):

----------


## amin firoozniya

راستي كد سوم كي مياد؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

دوستان یه سئوال،تا اطلاعات رو تایید نکنیم(برای پیش)کد سوابق تحصیلی رو نمیده؟

----------


## Ultra

> راستي كد سوم كي مياد؟


کی میاد؟

مگه قراره بیاد

اطلاعات توی سایت هست

مشخصاتت رو وارد کن کد سوم رو بگیر

----------


## Ultra

> دوستان یه سئوال،تا اطلاعات رو تایید نکنیم(برای پیش)کد سوابق تحصیلی رو نمیده؟


قطعا باید نمراتت رو تایید کنی
تا بهت کد بده
ممکنه اشتباه شده باشه

----------


## amin firoozniya

> کی میاد؟
> 
> مگه قراره بیاد
> 
> اطلاعات توی سایت هست
> 
> مشخصاتت رو وارد کن کد سوم رو بگیر


كد چهارم مي ده . نمرات سوم كه نشون نمي ده كه بخواد كد سوم بده .

----------


## Ultra

> كد چهارم مي ده . نمرات سوم كه نشون نمي ده كه بخواد كد سوم بده .


شما نمرات سوم رو سال پیش تایید کردی
دوباره بهت نشون نمیده که

فقط کدشو بهت میده

----------


## amin firoozniya

> شما نمرات سوم رو سال پیش تایید کردی
> دوباره بهت نشون نمیده که
> 
> فقط کدشو بهت میده


  يعني اين مشترك هست ؟

----------


## Ultra

> يعني اين مشترك هست ؟


از مشترک بودنشون خبر ندارم 
ولی 
به کد سال سومی که سال پیش گرفتی عدد اضافه شده

----------


## amin firoozniya

> شما نمرات سوم رو سال پیش تایید کردی
> دوباره بهت نشون نمیده که
> 
> فقط کدشو بهت میده


  يعني اين مشترك هست ؟

----------


## alilovegham

بچه ها چند روزه کلأ عصبی ام هرکار میکنم خوب نمیشم چیکا کنم ؟

----------


## sanambb

> بچه ها چند روزه کلأ عصبی ام هرکار میکنم خوب نمیشم چیکا کنم ؟


بسم الله
مستند رازو ببين
ورزش کن
قهوه بخور
کارنامه های کانونو ببين
و ....

----------


## ahmad098

وای چرا واسه پیش من نمیاااااااااد :Yahoo (19):  اصن استرس گرفتمممم  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Aguila Roja

برای من پیش نمیاد !!
جریان چیه ؟؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

دقت کنید که نمرات پیش فقط برای فارغ التحصلان پیش دانشگاهی میاد.
دومین دقت این که شماره دانش آموزی پیش و پایه فرق میکنه و باس برای پیش شماره دانش آموزی درج شده رو کارنامه پیش رو وارد کنید.

----------


## Aguila Roja

> دقت کنید که نمرات پیش فقط برای فارغ التحصلان پیش دانشگاهی میاد.
> دومین دقت این که شماره دانش آموزی پیش و پایه فرق میکنه و باس برای پیش شماره دانش آموزی درج شده رو کارنامه پیش رو وارد کنید.


برای من کد دانش اموزی پیش و سوم یکیه !!

----------


## Lara27

جریان چیه؟؟؟؟؟ حوصله ندارم 10 صفحه تاپیکو بخونم

----------


## mraday

پيش منم نمياد :/

----------


## navid saleh

دوستان این کد رو کی باید بگیریم الان بگیریم؟؟؟
من پشت کنکوریم اما هنو مدرک پیش نگرفتم یعنی یه درسم مونده بود تو شهریور نتونستم قبول بشم ثبت نام کردم بزرگسالان از اونجا باز 12 دی امتحان دادم الان تکلیف من چیه؟؟؟ یعنی من الان کد سوابق تحصیلی ندارم برا پیش؟؟؟
خواهشا کمک کنید

----------


## navid saleh

یعنی من کشته مرده کمکاتونم
دستتون درد نکنه سه روزه به سوال من هیشکی جواب نداده

----------

